# Mountain Bike Size



## Alan Farroll (22 Aug 2014)

Hi all,

Okay I have narrowed my desire for a mountain bike to 3 possible brands, I want a 27.5 wheel. Either a Giant Talon 27.5 version 4, a Scott Aspect 740\730 or a Dawes XC27 MW 650B. I also want to buy it online to obtain a better deal

But I am concerned about size. I am 5 feet 11 inches and inside leg is 32 inches. There is conflicting feedback coming from the websites elling these bikes that I would be a medium or large size MTB. What size would be best for me? Is it better to go for a medium and then adjust saddle etc upwards or just go for the large.

I am going to visit a few local shops tomorrow and sit on a few and then do a cheeky "I'll think about it" and then buy online. But what am I looking for in a bike fit? How will I know it is the correct size for me? For example, clearance at groin when standing over bike etc.

Thanks in advance

Alan

Regards


----------



## MikeW-71 (22 Aug 2014)

At 5'11" , you'd be in the Medium range for the Giant. With MTB, some standover clearance is needed, about the width of a hand between your groin and the top tube is about right. If you seem to be in between sizes, err towards the smaller frame.

My Giant Revel shows a lot of seatpost in normal riding position


----------



## Cubist (22 Aug 2014)

If you're on the cusp between sizes, as @MikeW-71 says, go for the smaller frame for a playful bike with lots of standover . You can alter it all with saddle position, bar width and height, stem length etc, but if the bike's too big for you you'll struggle on off road rides.


----------



## Alan Farroll (24 Aug 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> At 5'11" , you'd be in the Medium range for the Giant. With MTB, some standover clearance is needed, about the width of a hand between your groin and the top tube is about right. If you seem to be in between sizes, err towards the smaller frame.
> 
> My Giant Revel shows a lot of seatpost in normal riding position



Thanks for guidance. I visited a local shop and sat on a 20 inch or large frame with 29er wheels and when standing over bike there was no room at all between my groin and top tube so yes it appears a 18 inch or medium frame would be required.

Thanks again


----------



## Alan Farroll (24 Aug 2014)

Cubist said:


> If you're on the cusp between sizes, as @MikeW-71 says, go for the smaller frame for a playful bike with lots of standover . You can alter it all with saddle position, bar width and height, stem length etc, but if the bike's too big for you you'll struggle on off road rides.



Thanks for guidance. I visited a local shop and sat on a 20 inch or large frame with 29er wheels and when standing over bike there was no room at all between my groin and top tube so yes it appears a 18 inch or medium frame would be required.

Thanks again


----------



## Harv (24 Aug 2014)

Thanks for this post. I'm exactly the same size as you. lol.

Which bike did you go for in the end and where did you get it?


----------



## Alan Farroll (24 Aug 2014)

Harv said:


> Thanks for this post. I'm exactly the same size as you. lol.
> 
> Which bike did you go for in the end and where did you get it?


 
Haven't actually bought one yet. I missed out on a great deal last week though because I hesitated about the frame size. A website called Wheelies (UK website) reduced the price of the Giant Talon 27.5 version 4 2014 model to £414 but when I went to buy one after deciding a medium frame was for me the bikes were all sold out.

Good luck with your choice of bike

Alan


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Aug 2014)

Alan Farroll said:


> Haven't actually bought one yet. I missed out on a great deal last week though because I hesitated about the frame size. A website called Wheelies (UK website) reduced the price of the Giant Talon 27.5 version 4 2014 model to £414 but when I went to buy one after deciding a medium frame was for me the bikes were all sold out.
> 
> Good luck with your choice of bike
> 
> Alan



It's £425 from Edinburgh Bike Co-op and you could buy from a shop if there's one near you.

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/giant-talon-4-14


----------



## Alan Farroll (26 Aug 2014)

Thank you everyone for your comments. I have gained some good information


----------

